# Tom Aquarium Products Mini Internal Filter?



## CaitlynRae (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi guys,

I'm thinking about getting a betta and I'm trying to find a good filter that could be used with a medium sized Critter Keeper (atleast for now--until next summer they'll be living with me in my dorm room, after that I'd like to get an actual aquarium that is larger). Is the Tom Aquarium Mini Internal Filter any good? It seems like I'd only have to cut a hole in the lid of the Critter Keeper for the cord, instead of totally modifying the lid.

So, is it any good? If not, what other filters would be good for a Critter Keeper? 

Thanks!


----------



## Kiere (May 9, 2011)

I currently use that filter and I like it. It is silent, small, and has flow adjustment. Even on the strongest flow there is no need for a baffle. So it is perfect for bettas in that regard.

However, keep in mind that even with a filter you still have to keep up on water changes since I believe the critter keepers are too small to cycle (someone please chime in here if I am wrong). So the benefits of the filter for your set up are: it will keep the water clear, help with water aeration and is a good place for bio media to grow. But unfortunately won't lower your amount of water changes.


----------



## CaitlynRae (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm so glad to here it's quiet. That was also something I was looking for, as I have a roommate.

I read in one of the stickies that if your tank is 2.5 g or higher (and I think the medium Critter Keeper is about 3 g, I don't remember for sure) and you have a filter, you only need to do two 10% changes a week, or one 25% change. Are those the water changes you're talking about, or do you think I'll need to do the 50% change and 100% changes every week?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## CaitlynRae (Sep 20, 2011)

Actually, I think the large is the 3g. That's the one I'm planning to get. Sorry, got a bit confused on the sizing.


----------



## Kiere (May 9, 2011)

Sounds like you are in the right ball park with water changes but I am not an expert on cycling. But I think the filter will suit your needs : )


----------



## titusthebetta (Sep 2, 2011)

I actually just bought this filter, but I haven't set it up yet. Most the reviews on PetSmart and on Amazon says that it's very good, so I hope it does the job. I was looking at the directions it came with and it seems pretty straightforward.


----------



## Foisair (Aug 3, 2011)

I love this filter. I have it in Beast's tank here at work. It is very quiet, fully submersible and comes with a nice diffuser which creates only the slightest surface movement which is perfect for a betta with long fins. The sponge section removes easily for cleaning which should be done a couple times a month. Another thing to be aware of about this filter is that the suction cups are super strong! I wouldn't call it a flaw, just something to be aware of when cleaning it. Don't want it to open up and dirty the tank you're trying to clean.

As Kiere mentioned, you will still need to keep up on water changes. Beast is in a 2.5 gal and I do 2 near 50% water changes a week. I even have live plants with him which helps maintain ammonia levels a bit. Keeping an eye on your ammonia level will probably be the best guide to determining how much and how often to change your water. Every tank is a little different.


----------



## rlw (Mar 30, 2010)

I love those filters. I think they're great for betta tanks. I use them in my 5g and 2.5g tanks.


----------



## CaitlynRae (Sep 20, 2011)

So it seems this is a good filter then. Yay! I saw it had good reviews on amazon and Petsmart, but wanted to be sure.

Thanks everyone!


----------

